# Caro papà



## elena (14 Aprile 2011)

*Caro papà*

Trovata nel forum di maldamore. Fonte: http://www.ilgiornale.it/interni/ca...-12-2010/articolo-id=494950-page=0-comments=1

Caro papà, la situazione che stiamo vivendo in famiglia non è per niente semplice. Sono ormai tre anni che tradisci mamma e, quindi noi tre figli, con un’altra donna, ma nonostante tutti i parenti, gli amici, i colleghi di lavoro lo sappiano, tu noncurante vai avanti per la tua strada. Ho sempre promesso a me stesso che il giorno in cui ti avrei manifestato quello che penso, lo avrei fatto per sbatterti in faccia tutta la mia rabbia repressa. Al contrario ora mi ritrovo (all'insaputa di tutti) a scriverti l'amore che provo ancora, assieme ai miei fratelli e a mamma, nei tuoi confronti. Ho sempre sofferto silenziosamente per quello che hai fatto e per quello che stai facendo. Mi sono sempre comportato allo stesso modo con tutti, senza mai far trasparire il dolore della mia anima. Per la prima volta dopo tre anni, l'altra sera dopo essere tornati da Pavia dove abbiamo tutti quanti festeggiato il tuo compleanno, ho pianto. Ho lacrimato pensando a quello che prima tu rappresentavi per me. Medico, colto, pieno di amore nei confronti dei tuoi figli e di tua moglie: un papà e un marito perfetto, guidato da sani principi morali. In un certo senso ti invidiavo. Non è un caso che tante delle tue passioni come la musica, i libri e tante altre siano anche le mie. Ti avevo considerato come un modello di vita, e in quanto tale volevo seguire i tuoi passi: creare una famiglia. Dove eri tu, ero io. Ricordi? Facevamo tutto assieme: la domenica mattina andavamo di buonora in edicola a prendere il giornale; tagliavamo il prato assieme; venivo a trovarti al lavoro, aspettandoti anche per ore pur di avere il piacere di tornare a casa con te. Ti ricordi quando tornavi dai congressi a Bologna? Ero sempre il primo a correrti tra le braccia per salutarti. Ma tutto questo capitava anni fa... ora è diverso, ora sono cresciuto. Come mi hai detto una volta, provocandomi un’enorme sofferenza, tu non sei più il nostro «papi», ma il nostro papà. Ti sembra possibile che tu dopo quasi 25 anni di matrimonio ti sei «innamorato» di una collega (che quotidianamente vedi) che ha già alle spalle due matrimoni e una figlia? Come puoi innamorarti di una donna che ti ha allontanato da tua moglie, una donna bella e intelligente, capace di crescere tre figli con le proprie forze mentre tu facevi turni di lavoro impossibili? E ti rendi conto per chi la lasceresti? Non ho il «piacere» di conoscere la tua collega e spero mai di incontrarla sul mio cammino... ma conoscendo la tua moralità mi sembra irrazionale credere che ami una donna che ha distrutto la tua famiglia. La nostra famiglia. E non puoi immaginare quanto male mi fai quando dici a mamma che non hai voglia di parlare di questo argomento perché sei stanco e vuoi guardare la televisione. Non è mai il momento giusto. Ti ricordo tuttavia che la normalità in una famiglia non è nel silenzio, ma nella discussione. Per quanto spinoso possa essere l'argomento, è giusto affrontarlo. Anziché avvicinarti anno dopo anno sempre di più a mamma e passare con lei quelli che dovrebbero essere gli anni più tranquilli della tua vita, preferisci allontanarti per essere autonomo. Non vuoi più nemmeno rendere conto a tua moglie, sposata davanti a Dio e allo Stato, di quello che fai. Tu dici che neanche lontanamente possiamo immaginare quello che frulla nella tua testa. Solo tu sai. Tu non vuoi dire. Preferisci una tranquillità di plastica, apparente. Spero con tutto il cuore che la tua sia solo una perdita momentanea della luce del faro, perché non è logicamente possibile andare avanti in questo modo. Non ho molta esperienza di vita, ho solo diciotto anni in fondo. Ma sono certo che quando queste storie vengono alla luce, si è soliti scegliere la famiglia, non una situazione intermedia data dall'aggiunta alla famiglia di un elemento inutile, pericoloso. Capisci che dirci che ci vuoi bene e continuare a vederla è paragonabile ad un abbraccio che termina con una pugnalata alla schiena di noi tutti? Ti ho scritto non per porti in ridicolo di fronte a chiunque legga questa lettera, ma perché siamo stanchi di questa situazione. Non ne possiamo più, siamo stanchi di combattere. È ora che tu ragioni per illuminare quella parte del tuo cuore oscurata da una donna di troppo. Forse ora stai piangendo. Spero che tu stia piangendo. Se è così vuol dire che in fondo ho mosso qualcosa nella tua anima. In qualche modo il mio scopo l'ho raggiunto. Torna da noi papà. Ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte. Con amore, Davide


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Trovata nel forum di maldamore. Fonte: http://www.ilgiornale.it/interni/ca...-12-2010/articolo-id=494950-page=0-comments=1
> 
> Caro papà, la situazione che stiamo vivendo in famiglia non è per niente semplice. Sono ormai tre anni che tradisci mamma e, quindi noi tre figli, con un’altra donna, ma nonostante tutti i parenti, gli amici, i colleghi di lavoro lo sappiano, tu noncurante vai avanti per la tua strada. Ho sempre promesso a me stesso che il giorno in cui ti avrei manifestato quello che penso, lo avrei fatto per sbatterti in faccia tutta la mia rabbia repressa. Al contrario ora mi ritrovo (all'insaputa di tutti) a scriverti l'amore che provo ancora, assieme ai miei fratelli e a mamma, nei tuoi confronti. Ho sempre sofferto silenziosamente per quello che hai fatto e per quello che stai facendo. Mi sono sempre comportato allo stesso modo con tutti, senza mai far trasparire il dolore della mia anima. Per la prima volta dopo tre anni, l'altra sera dopo essere tornati da Pavia dove abbiamo tutti quanti festeggiato il tuo compleanno, ho pianto. Ho lacrimato pensando a quello che prima tu rappresentavi per me. Medico, colto, pieno di amore nei confronti dei tuoi figli e di tua moglie: un papà e un marito perfetto, guidato da sani principi morali. In un certo senso ti invidiavo. Non è un caso che tante delle tue passioni come la musica, i libri e tante altre siano anche le mie. Ti avevo considerato come un modello di vita, e in quanto tale volevo seguire i tuoi passi: creare una famiglia. Dove eri tu, ero io. Ricordi? Facevamo tutto assieme: la domenica mattina andavamo di buonora in edicola a prendere il giornale; tagliavamo il prato assieme; venivo a trovarti al lavoro, aspettandoti anche per ore pur di avere il piacere di tornare a casa con te. Ti ricordi quando tornavi dai congressi a Bologna? Ero sempre il primo a correrti tra le braccia per salutarti. Ma tutto questo capitava anni fa... ora è diverso, ora sono cresciuto. Come mi hai detto una volta, provocandomi un’enorme sofferenza, tu non sei più il nostro «papi», ma il nostro papà. Ti sembra possibile che tu dopo quasi 25 anni di matrimonio ti sei «innamorato» di una collega (che quotidianamente vedi) che ha già alle spalle due matrimoni e una figlia? Come puoi innamorarti di una donna che ti ha allontanato da tua moglie, una donna bella e intelligente, capace di crescere tre figli con le proprie forze mentre tu facevi turni di lavoro impossibili? E ti rendi conto per chi la lasceresti? Non ho il «piacere» di conoscere la tua collega e spero mai di incontrarla sul mio cammino... ma conoscendo la tua moralità mi sembra irrazionale credere che ami una donna che ha distrutto la tua famiglia. La nostra famiglia. E non puoi immaginare quanto male mi fai quando dici a mamma che non hai voglia di parlare di questo argomento perché sei stanco e vuoi guardare la televisione. Non è mai il momento giusto. Ti ricordo tuttavia che la normalità in una famiglia non è nel silenzio, ma nella discussione. Per quanto spinoso possa essere l'argomento, è giusto affrontarlo. Anziché avvicinarti anno dopo anno sempre di più a mamma e passare con lei quelli che dovrebbero essere gli anni più tranquilli della tua vita, preferisci allontanarti per essere autonomo. Non vuoi più nemmeno rendere conto a tua moglie, sposata davanti a Dio e allo Stato, di quello che fai. Tu dici che neanche lontanamente possiamo immaginare quello che frulla nella tua testa. Solo tu sai. Tu non vuoi dire. Preferisci una tranquillità di plastica, apparente. Spero con tutto il cuore che la tua sia solo una perdita momentanea della luce del faro, perché non è logicamente possibile andare avanti in questo modo. Non ho molta esperienza di vita, ho solo diciotto anni in fondo. Ma sono certo che quando queste storie vengono alla luce, si è soliti scegliere la famiglia, non una situazione intermedia data dall'aggiunta alla famiglia di un elemento inutile, pericoloso. Capisci che dirci che ci vuoi bene e continuare a vederla è paragonabile ad un abbraccio che termina con una pugnalata alla schiena di noi tutti? Ti ho scritto non per porti in ridicolo di fronte a chiunque legga questa lettera, ma perché siamo stanchi di questa situazione. Non ne possiamo più, siamo stanchi di combattere. È ora che tu ragioni per illuminare quella parte del tuo cuore oscurata da una donna di troppo. Forse ora stai piangendo. Spero che tu stia piangendo. Se è così vuol dire che in fondo ho mosso qualcosa nella tua anima. In qualche modo il mio scopo l'ho raggiunto. Torna da noi papà. Ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte. Con amore, Davide


Molto bella...
Spero che lui si ravveda o che la moglie lo sbatta fuori di casa al più presto..


----------



## bastardo dentro (14 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Trovata nel forum di maldamore. Fonte: http://www.ilgiornale.it/interni/ca...-12-2010/articolo-id=494950-page=0-comments=1
> 
> Caro papà, la situazione che stiamo vivendo in famiglia non è per niente semplice. Sono ormai tre anni che tradisci mamma e, quindi noi tre figli, con un’altra donna, ma nonostante tutti i parenti, gli amici, i colleghi di lavoro lo sappiano, tu noncurante vai avanti per la tua strada. Ho sempre promesso a me stesso che il giorno in cui ti avrei manifestato quello che penso, lo avrei fatto per sbatterti in faccia tutta la mia rabbia repressa. Al contrario ora mi ritrovo (all'insaputa di tutti) a scriverti l'amore che provo ancora, assieme ai miei fratelli e a mamma, nei tuoi confronti. Ho sempre sofferto silenziosamente per quello che hai fatto e per quello che stai facendo. Mi sono sempre comportato allo stesso modo con tutti, senza mai far trasparire il dolore della mia anima. Per la prima volta dopo tre anni, l'altra sera dopo essere tornati da Pavia dove abbiamo tutti quanti festeggiato il tuo compleanno, ho pianto. Ho lacrimato pensando a quello che prima tu rappresentavi per me. Medico, colto, pieno di amore nei confronti dei tuoi figli e di tua moglie: un papà e un marito perfetto, guidato da sani principi morali. In un certo senso ti invidiavo. Non è un caso che tante delle tue passioni come la musica, i libri e tante altre siano anche le mie. Ti avevo considerato come un modello di vita, e in quanto tale volevo seguire i tuoi passi: creare una famiglia. Dove eri tu, ero io. Ricordi? Facevamo tutto assieme: la domenica mattina andavamo di buonora in edicola a prendere il giornale; tagliavamo il prato assieme; venivo a trovarti al lavoro, aspettandoti anche per ore pur di avere il piacere di tornare a casa con te. Ti ricordi quando tornavi dai congressi a Bologna? Ero sempre il primo a correrti tra le braccia per salutarti. Ma tutto questo capitava anni fa... ora è diverso, ora sono cresciuto. Come mi hai detto una volta, provocandomi un’enorme sofferenza, tu non sei più il nostro «papi», ma il nostro papà. Ti sembra possibile che tu dopo quasi 25 anni di matrimonio ti sei «innamorato» di una collega (che quotidianamente vedi) che ha già alle spalle due matrimoni e una figlia? Come puoi innamorarti di una donna che ti ha allontanato da tua moglie, una donna bella e intelligente, capace di crescere tre figli con le proprie forze mentre tu facevi turni di lavoro impossibili? E ti rendi conto per chi la lasceresti? Non ho il «piacere» di conoscere la tua collega e spero mai di incontrarla sul mio cammino... ma conoscendo la tua moralità mi sembra irrazionale credere che ami una donna che ha distrutto la tua famiglia. La nostra famiglia. E non puoi immaginare quanto male mi fai quando dici a mamma che non hai voglia di parlare di questo argomento perché sei stanco e vuoi guardare la televisione. Non è mai il momento giusto. Ti ricordo tuttavia che la normalità in una famiglia non è nel silenzio, ma nella discussione. Per quanto spinoso possa essere l'argomento, è giusto affrontarlo. Anziché avvicinarti anno dopo anno sempre di più a mamma e passare con lei quelli che dovrebbero essere gli anni più tranquilli della tua vita, preferisci allontanarti per essere autonomo. Non vuoi più nemmeno rendere conto a tua moglie, sposata davanti a Dio e allo Stato, di quello che fai. Tu dici che neanche lontanamente possiamo immaginare quello che frulla nella tua testa. Solo tu sai. Tu non vuoi dire. Preferisci una tranquillità di plastica, apparente. Spero con tutto il cuore che la tua sia solo una perdita momentanea della luce del faro, perché non è logicamente possibile andare avanti in questo modo. Non ho molta esperienza di vita, ho solo diciotto anni in fondo. Ma sono certo che quando queste storie vengono alla luce, si è soliti scegliere la famiglia, non una situazione intermedia data dall'aggiunta alla famiglia di un elemento inutile, pericoloso. Capisci che dirci che ci vuoi bene e continuare a vederla è paragonabile ad un abbraccio che termina con una pugnalata alla schiena di noi tutti? Ti ho scritto non per porti in ridicolo di fronte a chiunque legga questa lettera, ma perché siamo stanchi di questa situazione. Non ne possiamo più, siamo stanchi di combattere. È ora che tu ragioni per illuminare quella parte del tuo cuore oscurata da una donna di troppo. Forse ora stai piangendo. Spero che tu stia piangendo. Se è così vuol dire che in fondo ho mosso qualcosa nella tua anima. In qualche modo il mio scopo l'ho raggiunto. Torna da noi papà. Ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte. Con amore, Davide


 
quando guarderò di nuovo negli occhi i miei bambini vedrò scorrere le righe di questa lettera bellissima. la leggo e la rileggo con il mio palmare mentre aspetto l'ennesimo aereo... mi devo allentare la cravatta, mi emozionano queste parole... so che le dinamiche possono essere le più diverse ma deve esservi qualcosa per cui valga la pena sacrificarsi e far andare bene le cose.... io penso che se ricevessi una lettera così dalle persone cui voglio più bene mi toglierei la vita (e forse non l'ho ricevuta perchè i miei figli erano troppo piccoli ma.... per un periodo avrebbero avuto tutto il diritto di scrivermela ... e io questo non riesco a scordarlo)

bastardo dentro


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2011)

Certo che vista la fonte...


----------



## Hirohito (14 Aprile 2011)

Se ti beccano secondo me devi troncare e basta, madonna che lettera toccante


----------



## aristocat (14 Aprile 2011)

Grazie Elena, questa lettera mi sta facendo molto riflettere


----------



## elena (14 Aprile 2011)

Beh, la lettera è toccante perché il punto di vista è quello di un figlio, ma un figlio non dovrebbe mai MAI arrivare a questo punto. Comunque la pubblicazione di questa lettera ha avuto un seguito nella risposta di un famoso avvocato divorzista. Eccola in tutta la sua impietosa crudezza:


Caro Davide, 
non sono d’accordo con i contenuti della tua lettera,  nella quale inviti il papà a lasciare l’amante - dopo tre anni - e a  scegliere la famiglia. Racconti che state tutti lacrimando, siete  stanchi di combattere e quest’altra donna non merita amore, giacché ha  due matrimoni alle spalle (...)
(...) e ha distrutto la vostra famiglia.
Non  sono d’accordo prima di tutto perché sono passati tre anni di troppo.  Questi discorsi, o si fanno nel momento in cui si svela il tradimento o  sono del tutto fuori luogo. O si chiude o si ricostruisce. Se tuo padre  non è stato leale e tua madre ha voluto accettare il perpetuarsi nel  tempo dell’umiliazione dell’infedeltà, te la devi prendere con entrambi,  oppure subire il disagio che, appunto entrambi, hanno creato ai figli.  In tutte le cose a due, c’è quasi sempre corresponsabilità.
Tu,  inoltre, sei la vittima di quel modo di pensare per cui i coniugi si  convincono di dovere stare insieme «per i figli»: lui non lascia la  moglie ma si tiene l’amante, lei non lo caccia di casa, ma riesce a  schierargli i figli contro e, intanto, tutti aspettano che succeda  qualcosa di risolutivo.
Nel frattempo, però, i figli diventano l’alibi, facilissimo e vile, per nascondere se stessi e ricattare l’altro. 
I  sentimenti di tutti restano sospesi, il problema non detto, ma  sofferto, sostituisce coi silenzi il dialogo familiare. Quel problema,  negato, si aggrava ogni giorno, producendo in tutti danno e dolore.
Si  combatte per mantenere l’indissolubilità del matrimonio, vedendone  l’insidia solo nell’amante fisso. E così, giorno per giorno, la famiglia  produce egoismo e cattiverie, finendo col ritrovarsi denutrita di  affetti e di valori.
L’idea della separazione minaccia la certezza di  ciò che si è acquisito, per cui si preferisce sperare che tutto torni  come prima, quasi non fosse successo niente. 
Ma quello che è  successo è grave, gravissimo: avere un amante durante il matrimonio è un  atto di aperta slealtà, che viola il principio della reciproca  solidarietà morale e materiale dei coniugi, il fondamento cioè del  matrimonio. 
Nel momento tragico e doloroso in cui si scopre di  essere traditi, ci sono solo due strade serie da percorrere: o si prende  atto che l’amore è finito e, se l’amore è stata la motivazione basilare  del matrimonio, ci si separa; oppure ci si mette in discussione, non si  considera il tradimento sessuale come inganno e lo si accetta.  Accettando, in entrambi i casi, le sofferenze, le difficoltà, i  cambiamenti. Senza recriminazioni, senza insulti, senza false  aspettative.
Molti, invece, confondono l’amore con il diritto allo  stato coniugale acquisito: il matrimonio deve durare, perché è la  garanzia di un’obbligatoria felicità. Dimenticando che nessuno ha il  diritto alla felicità, quando invece l’infelicità coniugale dà il  diritto a chiedere la separazione. Diritto che c’è, e andrebbe attivato  da uno dei coniugi, quando la vita familiare è intollerabile per  l’importanza assunta, nel bene e nel male, da una persona esterna alla  famiglia.
Caro Davide, non è proprio giusto accusare solo questa  donna che, tutt’al più, può essere considerata complice dell’infedeltà  di tuo padre e del tutto priva di solidarietà femminile verso tua madre.
Se proprio hai voglia di giudicare, devi prendere in esame le possibili  colpe di tutti. Perché, secondo te, il cuore di tuo padre dovrebbe  essere «oscurato» dai sentimenti di una donna o per lei, quando invece  lui potrebbe raccontarci, solo per esempio, di essere stato trascurato  troppo a lungo da tua madre? Oppure di essere un traditore seriale,  sempre accettato tranne questa volta? In ogni caso è privo di coraggio,  come pure tua madre, laddove entrambi preferiscono nascondersi  tartufescamente dietro la maschera del ruolo familiare, sulle spalle  fragili di voi figli, invece di vivere la verità.
Sono convinti di soffrire per amore, e soffrono invece per egoismo e incapacità.
La  separazione non è il danno maggiore, rispetto a quello di un matrimonio  infelice. E di una famiglia devastata nella stessa casa.
Non voglio  così farti dire che per me è facile e comodo esprimere questi concetti,  visto che sono avvocato divorzista. Ti assicuro che vivo nel mio lavoro i  miei valori più sentiti, e non viceversa.
La scelta della  separazione per quanto difficile, dolorosa e faticosa, costituisce  l’unica possibilità di essere coerenti con valori quali la verità, il  coraggio, l’autonomia, la lealtà. 
Non è la separazione a distruggere  una famiglia seria e sana e non è la convivenza nello stesso territorio  a renderla solida e pulita.
A volte, la verità e la trasparenza di una corretta separazione possono salvare la famiglia dalla dissoluzione dei sentimenti.
Voi  figli non dovete accettare di portare i pesi gravi e grevi che sembrano  imporvi genitori confusi e non coraggiosi. Non siete la colla per  tenere insieme due coniugi, allontanatisi da tempo, che stanno pagando,  forse, una tangente al ruolo genitoriale. Ma questo non è rispettoso di  voi, delle vostre giovani vite, della vostra libertà di scegliere senza  schierarvi con nessuno. Non dovete più essere la polizza assicurativa di  un matrimonio unito, non avete il dovere di lacrimare perché nasca un  fiore nel deserto d’amore che respirate ogni giorno. 
Caro Davide,  non chiedere dunque più al papà di «tornare da voi»; aiutalo invece ad  andarsene con coraggio e responsabilità affettiva. Offri alla tua mamma  l’opportunità di sentirsi ancora amata, senza obbligare qualcuno a  farlo. Aiuta entrambi a essere consapevoli e creativi.
La separazione  non è una vergogna: è un rimedio necessario a un matrimonio sbagliato o  esaurito; un’alternativa pulita alla simulazione o al gelo affettivo.  Non è una sconfitta, né un fallimento. È un nuovo progetto, che rimette  in gioco forze e debolezze nel segno della sincerità. Anche a favore dei  figli, per educarli alla vita e ai cambiamenti, quando sono necessari.
E, comunque sia, caro Davide, riprenditi la tua vita e continua a credere nei sentimenti, anche se a volte cambiano.      

Fonte: http://www.ilgiornale.it/interni/pa...-12-2010/articolo-id=494573-page=0-comments=1
Mi ha impressionato molto.


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2011)

Che nessuno si sia scandalizzato dell'uso dei figli in questa storia mi sembra incredibile. I figli da queste cose devono STARE FUORI. E la responsabilità è dei genitori. Che siano traditori o traditi.


----------



## aristocat (14 Aprile 2011)

Esatto. Fa riflettere perchè mostra benissimo il punto di vista di un figlio. 
Ovviamente molto toccante anche la risposta dell'avvocato... lungi dall'essere prettamente "tecnica" è invece carica di umanità e di buonsenso


----------



## aristocat (14 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che nessuno si sia scandalizzato dell'uso dei figli in questa storia mi sembra incredibile. I figli da queste cose devono STARE FUORI. E la responsabilità è dei genitori. Che siano traditori o traditi.


Sì, certo, ma credo che questo ragazzo abbia davvero scritto quello che pensava (con la sua testa) di una situazione ormai debordante e che non poteva più rimanere taciuta, invisibile e circoscritta nell'ambito marito-moglie...


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì, certo, ma credo che questo ragazzo abbia davvero scritto quello che pensava (con la sua testa) di una situazione ormai debordante e che non poteva più rimanere taciuta, invisibile e circoscritta nell'ambito marito-moglie...


Io continuo a pensare che nella coppia i figli non debbano entrare. Se lo fanno è una mancanza dei genitori.


----------



## aristocat (14 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare che nella coppia i figli non debbano entrare. Se lo fanno è una mancanza dei genitori.


Ovviamente sì. Oddio, in _questo _caso non so chi ha detto cosa al figlio, però parlando in generale concordo con te


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che nessuno si sia scandalizzato dell'uso dei figli in questa storia mi sembra incredibile. I figli da queste cose devono STARE FUORI. E la responsabilità è dei genitori. Che siano traditori o traditi.


 :up:
Purtroppo conosco certe dinamiche.. e ora con il senno di poi dico che la colpa sta sempre da ambo le parti .... in questo caso le parti sono 4 lui la moglie l'amante ed il marito dell'amante....
Purtroppo ci rimettono i figli, specie se si ritrovano con due genitori così.... 
Non sempre credendo di fare il bene dei figli si fa veramente il loro bene.. ma si sa... è più facile scegliere la strada che porta a meno sacrifici....


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Esatto. Fa riflettere perchè mostra benissimo il punto di vista di un figlio.
> Ovviamente molto toccante anche la risposta dell'avvocato... lungi dall'essere prettamente "tecnica" è invece carica di umanità e di buonsenso


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Mab (15 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Trovata nel forum di maldamore. Fonte: http://www.ilgiornale.it/interni/ca...-12-2010/articolo-id=494950-page=0-comments=1
> 
> Caro papà, la situazione che stiamo vivendo in famiglia non è per niente semplice. Sono ormai tre anni che tradisci mamma e, quindi noi tre figli, con un’altra donna, ma nonostante tutti i parenti, gli amici, i colleghi di lavoro lo sappiano, tu noncurante vai avanti per la tua strada. Ho sempre promesso a me stesso che il giorno in cui ti avrei manifestato quello che penso, lo avrei fatto per sbatterti in faccia tutta la mia rabbia repressa. Al contrario ora mi ritrovo (all'insaputa di tutti) a scriverti l'amore che provo ancora, assieme ai miei fratelli e a mamma, nei tuoi confronti. Ho sempre sofferto silenziosamente per quello che hai fatto e per quello che stai facendo. Mi sono sempre comportato allo stesso modo con tutti, senza mai far trasparire il dolore della mia anima. Per la prima volta dopo tre anni, l'altra sera dopo essere tornati da Pavia dove abbiamo tutti quanti festeggiato il tuo compleanno, ho pianto. Ho lacrimato pensando a quello che prima tu rappresentavi per me. Medico, colto, pieno di amore nei confronti dei tuoi figli e di tua moglie: un papà e un marito perfetto, guidato da sani principi morali. In un certo senso ti invidiavo. Non è un caso che tante delle tue passioni come la musica, i libri e tante altre siano anche le mie. Ti avevo considerato come un modello di vita, e in quanto tale volevo seguire i tuoi passi: creare una famiglia. Dove eri tu, ero io. Ricordi? Facevamo tutto assieme: la domenica mattina andavamo di buonora in edicola a prendere il giornale; tagliavamo il prato assieme; venivo a trovarti al lavoro, aspettandoti anche per ore pur di avere il piacere di tornare a casa con te. Ti ricordi quando tornavi dai congressi a Bologna? Ero sempre il primo a correrti tra le braccia per salutarti. Ma tutto questo capitava anni fa... ora è diverso, ora sono cresciuto. Come mi hai detto una volta, provocandomi un’enorme sofferenza, tu non sei più il nostro «papi», ma il nostro papà. Ti sembra possibile che tu dopo quasi 25 anni di matrimonio ti sei «innamorato» di una collega (che quotidianamente vedi) che ha già alle spalle due matrimoni e una figlia? Come puoi innamorarti di una donna che ti ha allontanato da tua moglie, una donna bella e intelligente, capace di crescere tre figli con le proprie forze mentre tu facevi turni di lavoro impossibili? E ti rendi conto per chi la lasceresti? Non ho il «piacere» di conoscere la tua collega e spero mai di incontrarla sul mio cammino... ma conoscendo la tua moralità mi sembra irrazionale credere che ami una donna che ha distrutto la tua famiglia. La nostra famiglia. E non puoi immaginare quanto male mi fai quando dici a mamma che non hai voglia di parlare di questo argomento perché sei stanco e vuoi guardare la televisione. Non è mai il momento giusto. Ti ricordo tuttavia che la normalità in una famiglia non è nel silenzio, ma nella discussione. Per quanto spinoso possa essere l'argomento, è giusto affrontarlo. Anziché avvicinarti anno dopo anno sempre di più a mamma e passare con lei quelli che dovrebbero essere gli anni più tranquilli della tua vita, preferisci allontanarti per essere autonomo. Non vuoi più nemmeno rendere conto a tua moglie, sposata davanti a Dio e allo Stato, di quello che fai. Tu dici che neanche lontanamente possiamo immaginare quello che frulla nella tua testa. Solo tu sai. Tu non vuoi dire. Preferisci una tranquillità di plastica, apparente. Spero con tutto il cuore che la tua sia solo una perdita momentanea della luce del faro, perché non è logicamente possibile andare avanti in questo modo. Non ho molta esperienza di vita, ho solo diciotto anni in fondo. Ma sono certo che quando queste storie vengono alla luce, si è soliti scegliere la famiglia, non una situazione intermedia data dall'aggiunta alla famiglia di un elemento inutile, pericoloso. Capisci che dirci che ci vuoi bene e continuare a vederla è paragonabile ad un abbraccio che termina con una pugnalata alla schiena di noi tutti? Ti ho scritto non per porti in ridicolo di fronte a chiunque legga questa lettera, ma perché siamo stanchi di questa situazione. Non ne possiamo più, siamo stanchi di combattere. È ora che tu ragioni per illuminare quella parte del tuo cuore oscurata da una donna di troppo. Forse ora stai piangendo. Spero che tu stia piangendo. Se è così vuol dire che in fondo ho mosso qualcosa nella tua anima. In qualche modo il mio scopo l'ho raggiunto. Torna da noi papà. Ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte. Con amore, Davide


 
Quando avevo 16 anni scrissi a mio padre una lettera simile. Glie la lessi, senza dargliela (e la conservo ancora). Lui pianse tantissimo, io piansi tantissimo.. poi prese le valige, andò alla porta e disse "scusate, non volevo far male a nessuno". E chiuse la porta.
So che i figli non dovrebbero entrare in queste dinamiche, ma è difficile. Il tradimento e l'abbandono vengono sentiti sulla propria pelle, egoisticamente viene da pensare che i tuoi genitori debbano scegliere te, perchè se non lo fanno loro.. chi mai lo farà nella vita?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che nessuno si sia scandalizzato dell'uso dei figli in questa storia mi sembra incredibile. *I figli da queste cose devono STARE FUORI. E la responsabilità è dei genitori*. Che siano traditori o traditi.


ho letto entrambe le lettere

la prima è molto toccante
anche se "sopra le righe" nel richiamo al padre

è vero che i figli dovrebbero star fuori
ma spesso rimane un principio astratto
spesso è il tradito che li coinvolge
ma altrettanto spesso è il comportamento del traditore che è manifesto e li tira dentro alla vicenda
quando addirittura non è lo stesso traditore a anticipare i tempi fornendo la sua "versione " dei fatti

non mi piace la risposta dell'avvocato
non dico che non dica cose astrattamente condivisibili
ma che senso ha
di fronte a un ragazzo che parla del suo dolore
rispondergli "non dovresti sapere nè giudicare" ?


resterebbe da chiedersi perchè questa moglie non gli metta le valige sul pianerottolo
ma dopo aver conosciuto amarax ... non è che possa stupire


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2011)

Su una crisi tra due coniugi un figlio non dovrebbe dire nulla...ma quando c'è un tradimento e il tradito soffre il figlio si immedesima chiaramente in chi ha subito il dolo e soffre. Un traditore quindi non solo fa soffrire il partner, ma tutta la famiglia in tal caso. Una persona che subisce un tradimento potrebbe cercare di nasconderlo, ma a mio avviso se questo può fare del male è meglio che esterni il suo malessere.  
Chi ha figli e tradisce...non solo non è un buon coniuge, ma per questo che ho scritto è un genitore scriteriato nel periodo di tempo che non rinsavisce (che vuol dire fare le cose giuste!)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Quando avevo 16 anni scrissi a mio padre una lettera simile. *Glie la lessi*, senza dargliela (e la conservo ancora). Lui pianse tantissimo, io piansi tantissimo.. poi prese le valige, andò alla porta e disse "scusate, non volevo far male a nessuno". E chiuse la porta.
> So che i figli non dovrebbero entrare in queste dinamiche, ma è difficile. Il tradimento e l'abbandono vengono sentiti sulla propria pelle, egoisticamente viene da pensare che i tuoi genitori debbano scegliere te, perchè se non lo fanno loro.. chi mai lo farà nella vita?


Ammiro tuo corraggio :up:


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Su una crisi tra due coniugi un figlio non dovrebbe dire nulla...ma quando c'è un tradimento e *il tradito soffre il figlio si immedesima chiaramente in chi ha subito il dolo e soffre.* Un traditore quindi non solo fa soffrire il partner, ma tutta la famiglia in tal caso. Una persona che subisce un tradimento potrebbe cercare di nasconderlo, ma a mio avviso se questo può fare del male è meglio che esterni il suo malessere.
> Chi ha figli e tradisce...non solo non è un buon coniuge, ma per questo che ho scritto è un genitore scriteriato nel periodo di tempo che non rinsavisce (che vuol dire fare le cose giuste!)


Chi tradisce tradisce il coniuge, non i propri figli. Se lo fa non è un traditore ma solo uno stronzo/a. Così come lo è, nello stesso modo, chi usa i figli per fare sentire in colpa il traditore e farlo tornare a casa. O chiedergli più soldi in caso di separazione.


----------



## elena (16 Aprile 2011)

anche la pubblicazione della risposta dell'avvocato ha avuto un seguito facendo nascere un dibattito tra i lettori del giornale, a cui lei, l'avvocatessa, ha infine replicato così:

Davide chiede al padre di lasciare l’amante e di “tornare” in famiglia.  Da dove sembra non sia mai partito, peraltro, preferendo dirigere due  situazioni parallele. La sorella lo sostiene, dichiarandosi orgogliosa  del fratello. Silenzio del padre e silenzio della madre. Però, i lettori  si indignano con me e stanno dalla parte di Davide. Premesso che  anch’io “sto dalla parte di Davide”, nel senso che condivido il suo  dolore per la famiglia disunita e per il purgatorio in cui lo fanno  vivere i suoi genitori, riassumo i motivi di contrasto dei lettori  (tranne due, tutti uomini) con la mia tesi. Che, ricordo, è la seguente:  il tradimento coniugale è una slealtà le cui conseguenze devono essere  decise dai coniugi in tempi brevi, proprio per non coinvolgere i figli. O  ci si passa sopra con l’impegno che non si ripeta, o ci si lascia. Il  terzo incomodo è un complice, ma non può essere demonizzato al posto del  traditore. L’amante parallelo alla vita familiare squalifica il  traditore, umilia il tradito, devasta la psiche dei figli consapevoli.  L’unico rimedio sano, in questi casi, è la separazione, che può  rimettere in gioco la vita e i sentimenti di tutti, nel segno del  cambiamento positivo, perché espressione di verità. Apriti cielo: molti lettori mi hanno accusata di parlare così per  interesse professionale; tutti sono convinti che i figli debbano  prendere posizione per riprendere il fedifrago; una signora maledice il  divorzio come istituzione voluta dalla sinistra e, in alternativa,  vorrebbe lo Stato presente in casa per guidare i coniugi confusi; un  altro lamenta che non ci siano la voce del padre e della madre a dire la  loro; un’altra signora invita al dialogo più aperto in famiglia per  evitare i divorzi; un altro, definendo “raccapricciante” il mio pezzo e  “splendida” la lettera di Davide, critica quella che, secondo lui, è la  mia difesa del diritto all’egoismo dei genitori; un altro ancora,  dichiarandosi portatore di una scintilla, si augura che il padre scopra  la sua scintilla e torni da Davide ascoltando il suo grido di dolore; un  altro infine giudica il mio pensiero come un armeggiare il mio bagaglio  professionale e lo bolla di relativismo etico, mentre loda Davide per  il suo intervento e si augura che il suo desiderio venga soddisfatto con  il ritorno del padre. Ribadisco che la sofferenza di Davide è ingiusta, come è ingiusto aver  creato un’atmosfera familiare così brutta e dolorante tanto da spingere  un figlio a invocare la soluzione che, a lui, sembra la più facile:  chiedere al padre di interrompere il comodo, per il padre, doppio gioco.  A favore della moglie e licenziando l’amante. E’ a tutti evidente che  in questa storia, come in migliaia simili, sono tutti i protagonisti  perdenti e infelici: i figli che vivono in una famiglia anagrafica priva  di sentimenti vitali; la moglie che subisce inganni e ferite ogni  secondo della sua vita e che è convinta di dover sopportare per amore  dei figli; il marito che soffre della sua incapacità di stare  correttamente da una parte o dall’altra; l’amante che si accontenta di  briciole avvelenate dopo essersi seduta a una tavola, da inaspettata  ospite. Questo florilegio di sacrifici, che perdura da tre anni, può mai  produrre qualcosa di positivo nella vita di queste persone? E qualora  mai il padre, decidesse di tornare da quella povera madre, lei ne  sarebbe davvero felice? Forse i figli sarebbero contenti di aver  eliminato l’altra, ma alla loro madre che cosa riserverebbe il futuro?  La sua dignità, massacrata da anni di sopportazione del dolore più  crudele che può subire una moglie, potrebbe anche avere dei sussulti di  rigetto verso il fedifrago. Oppure, se veramente santa, potrebbe persino  perdonare e porgere l’altra guancia. O anche potrebbe persino  tenerselo, facendogliela pagare per sempre. In ogni caso i sentimenti di questa coppia sarebbero deteriorati dai  ricordi, dalla vergogna, dalla paura. In fondo fino a oggi quest’uomo ha  trattato la madre dei suoi figli come una baby sitter di lusso, una  governante, una maschera di moglie. Come potrebbe ripagarla, tornando da  lei? Questa signora, più di ogni altro nella storia che ci è stata  raccontata, avrebbe diritto a riprendersi la sua vita, i pensieri, i  sogni per esplorare altre possibilità di amore. Più rispettose e  appaganti di quelle che i figli sperano per lei. E meno tiranniche e  avvilenti di quelle che le riserva il marito. Il divorzio, che non è stato voluto dalla sinistra, ma da una matrice  liberale del nostro paese, è davvero un rimedio all’infelicità. Nessuno,  tantomeno questa sfortunata signora, succuba di un pericoloso buonismo,  ha il dovere di sopportare il dolore creato da un altro e che dilaga  giorno per giorno nella sua esistenza. Se si decide, invece, di  scegliere il martirio sacrificale, si ha il dovere di non coinvolgere i  figli. Che, a loro volta, hanno il dovere di rispettare, per quanto è  possibile, le scelte dei genitori. Sbagliate o giuste che siano. Un  conto sono i coniugi, che possono, se vogliono, divorziare; un conto i  genitori che, come tali, restano sempre in coppia, anche se in case  separate. E i figli hanno diritto alla bigenitorialità. Per legge. E  hanno il dovere, per amore disinteressato verso i genitori, di non  considerarli solo in questo ruolo. Auguri, cara signora mamma di Davide: che il Natale le porti in dono la  generosità dei suoi familiari e dei nostri lettori. 

Fonte: http://www.bernardinidepace.it/articolo.php?id=136


----------



## elena (16 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mab ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quando avevo 16 anni scrissi a mio padre una lettera  simile. *Glie la lessi*, senza dargliela (e la conservo ancora). Lui  pianse tantissimo, io piansi tantissimo.. poi prese le valige, andò alla  porta e disse "scusate, non volevo far male a nessuno". E chiuse la  porta.
> ...


Ma anche il coraggio di suo padre.


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2011)

Mk, invece chi tradisce fa un atto contro tutta la famiglia se ne ha una, sancisce la fine irrevocabile e senza possibilità di appello. Costringe i figli a subire un genitore depresso e triste che soffre ed uno che se ne fotte. Mk, un genitore che non fa trasparire nulla ai figli o non è umano o ha dei figli invorniti.
Una persona ha dei figli? Farebbe bene a pensare di non tradire  ma scegliere la via giusta del divorzio se  non vuole più stare dentro al rapporto. Non c'è legge che tenga, se  un figli disconosce il padre o la madre questi non possono ordinare ai figli di amarli e non credo che un genitore vorrebbe rischiare anche minimamente di perdere l'affetto di un figlio.
Mk, mi spiace ma  io sono sempre dell'idea che la via giusta è l'unica da prendere, se poi i danni sono più estesi che a sole due persone diventa via obbligata.


----------



## aristocat (16 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ma anche il coraggio di suo padre.


in che senso?


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> in che senso?


Di andarsene via capendo di essere stato uno stronzone anche per i figli...perchè i traditori non lo pensano mai, anzi si reputano sempre padri o madri modello ma questo dimostra che sanno fare del male, quando un figlio cresce ed acquisisce una sua identità e riesce capire alcune cose, come il dolore è molto ma molto più doloroso.


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ribadisco che la sofferenza di Davide è ingiusta,


Già non trovavo adeguata l'altra lettera, ma questa ancora meno.

La signora parla come un avvocato/giudice e non come un essere umano. 
La sofferenza c'è e basta, anche se fosse davvero sbagliata, non si può sopprimerla. Esiste e quindi va trovata una soluzione. Da come scrive, siccome la sofferenza di Davite è ingiusta...allora non deve provarla: click spegnamo l'interruttore sofferenza ed è finita li, poi il resto sono cose che non riguardano il figlio. 

Per Davide la soluzione alla sua sofferenza è scritta nella sua lettera, che la sua soluzione sia giusta o sbagliata  non è importante, importa solo che sia quella adeguata alla sofferenza di Davide.
Starà ai genitori vedere valutare la sua soluzione o intraprenderne un'altra. 

Posso essere d'accordo che il tradimento non riguardano i figli, ma se questi sono piccoli...a 19 anni si è grandi abbastanza per vedere e valutare da soli i comportamenti dei genitori.
Non si può far finta di nulla, non si può non notare le mancanze che uno dei genitori ha nei confronti dell'altro. Per riuscirci si dovrebbe reprimere tutti i suoi sentimenti e attendere il corso degli eventi (se mai questi evolveranno), ma stare li senza far nulla...io non ci riuscirei...


----------



## elena (16 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, invece chi tradisce fa un atto contro tutta la famiglia se ne ha una, sancisce la fine irrevocabile e senza possibilità di appello. Costringe i figli a subire un genitore depresso e triste che soffre ed uno che se ne fotte. Mk, un genitore che non fa trasparire nulla ai figli o non è umano o ha dei figli invorniti.  figli invorniti?
> Una persona ha dei figli? Farebbe bene a pensare di non tradire  ma scegliere la via giusta del divorzio se  non vuole più stare dentro al rapporto. Non c'è legge che tenga, se  un figli disconosce il padre o la madre questi non possono ordinare ai figli di amarli e non credo che un genitore vorrebbe rischiare anche minimamente di perdere l'affetto di un figlio. mah, semmai io credo che se un padre e una madre non si amano più, un figlio non può ordinare loro di amarsi...l'amore genitoriale e l'amore filiale sono un'altra cosa dall'amore coniugale
> Mk, mi spiace ma  io sono sempre dell'idea che la via giusta è l'unica da prendere, se poi i danni sono più estesi che a sole due persone diventa via obbligata.


Ma ci vuole molto coraggio a fare quello che ha fatto il padre di Mab. Molto!


----------



## elena (16 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> in che senso?


Le parole di Mab parlano di abbandono e presumo che sia difficilissimo per un padre prendere la porta di casa sapendo di fare "il gesto più giusto" (come dice Daniele), ma al tempo stesso causare nei figli un senso di abbandono. Quel padre dovrà dimostrare ai figli di esserci sempre quando loro avranno bisogno, dovrà essere (per così dire) doppiamente padre, dovrà sobbarcarsi un carico emotivo maggiore e maggiori responsabilità rispetto ad un rientro nei ranghi (vero o presunto). Per questo dico che un padre che se ne va ha il suo bel coraggio.

P.S. non conosco la storia di Mab, ma solo ciò che lei ha scritto qui.


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2011)

Un figlio non può ordinare ad un genitore di amare, ma può vedere il dolore di un tradimento e dare un aut aut. In quella casa ci vivono più persone, una di queste persone ha commesso una profonda ingiustizia nei confronti di un altra creando dolore in essa e in questo creando dolore nei figli, i figli quindi hanno diritto di avere chiarezza in casa e non sporcizia e lerciume.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, invece chi tradisce fa un atto contro tutta la famiglia se ne ha una, sancisce la fine irrevocabile e senza possibilità di appello. *Costringe i figli a subire un genitore depresso e triste* che soffre ed uno che se ne fotte. Mk, un genitore che non fa trasparire nulla ai figli o non è umano o ha dei figli invorniti.
> Una persona ha dei figli? Farebbe bene a pensare di non tradire ma scegliere la via giusta del divorzio se non vuole più stare dentro al rapporto. Non c'è legge che tenga, se un figli disconosce il padre o la madre questi non possono ordinare ai figli di amarli e non credo che un genitore vorrebbe rischiare anche minimamente di perdere l'affetto di un figlio.
> Mk, mi spiace ma io sono sempre dell'idea che la via giusta è l'unica da prendere, se poi i danni sono più estesi che a sole due persone diventa via obbligata.


Daniele parliamoci chiaro. Quanti coniugi tradiscono col beneplacito del partner? E se questo partner è depresso dalla situazione non ha che da buttare fuori il traditore/traditrice e riprendere a vivere. Sul fottersene mi sembra di essere già stata abbastanza chiara. L'amore in una coppia può anche finire (e il tradimento è la fine peggiore, su questo concordo con te), ma le responsabilità di genitore non possono finire. Chi se le leva è un irresponsabile. Punto.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Posso essere d'accordo che il tradimento non riguardano i figli, ma se questi sono piccoli...a 19 anni si è grandi abbastanza per vedere e valutare da soli i comportamenti dei genitori.*
> Non si può far finta di nulla, non si può non notare le mancanze che uno dei genitori ha nei confronti dell'altro. Per riuscirci si dovrebbe reprimere tutti i suoi sentimenti e attendere il corso degli eventi (se mai questi evolveranno), ma stare li senza far nulla...io non ci riuscirei...


Per me invece è il contrario. A 19 anni si dovrebbe pensare alla propria vita, non a quella dei propri genitori.


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2011)

Ma è il genitore traditore che regala come stupendo pacco dono ai figli l'altro genitore messo male e non è responsabilità o non responsabilità da parte del tradito nel riuscire far finta di nulla, essendo un essere umano può cedere e cosa si fa? Io ne ho conosciute di queste situazioni idiote e fratelli o sorelle hanno reagito in maniera totalmente dissimile uno dall'altro. Pessima la condizione poi di fratelli che per questo litigano di frequente. Se questa fine è l'amore che i genitori vogliono ai figli, allora sinceramente era meglio che dopo averli fatti qualcuno fosse castrato.


----------



## elena (16 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un figlio non può ordinare ad un genitore di amare, ma può vedere il dolore di un tradimento e dare un aut aut. In quella casa ci vivono più persone, una di queste persone ha commesso una profonda ingiustizia nei confronti di un altra creando dolore in essa e in questo creando dolore nei figli, i figli quindi hanno diritto di avere chiarezza in casa e non sporcizia e lerciume.


Nessuno può dare aut aut a nessuno. Chiunque può e dovrebbe assumersi *liberamente* la responsabilità delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni. Alla fine prendere quella porta può essere un ultimo gesto d'amore ma, ripeto, ci vogliono due palle così. Spesso è più forte la paura e il bisogno (quanto egoistico non so) di stare fisicamente vicino ai figli.


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Per me invece è il contrario. A 19 anni si dovrebbe pensare alla propria vita, non a quella dei propri genitori.


A 19 anni soffri ancor di più del dolore di uno dei genitori, conscio di quello che l'altro genitore ha fatto. Sul rapporto non puoi far nulla, ma puoi benissimo tagliare i ponti con il genitore colpevole. Il peggio per un genitore? Venir ripudiato dai figli.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Nessuno può dare aut aut a nessuno. Chiunque può e dovrebbe assumersi *liberamente* la responsabilità delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni. Alla fine prendere quella porta può essere un ultimo gesto d'amore ma, ripeto, *ci vogliono due palle così*. Spesso è più forte la paura e il bisogno (quanto egoistico non so) di stare fisicamente vicino ai figli.


Sì, e aggiungo, andare via senza avere un porto sicuro dove andare è ancora più difficile.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> A 19 anni soffri ancor di più del dolore di uno dei genitori, conscio di quello che l'altro genitore ha fatto. Sul rapporto non puoi far nulla, ma puoi benissimo tagliare i ponti con il genitore colpevole. Il peggio per un genitore? Venir ripudiato dai figli.


Che palle Dan, te li ricordi i tuoi 19 anni? Io i miei sì e non me ne poteva fregare di meno del rapporto tra mia madre e mio padre. Anzi, quando mia madre si lamentava non facevo che ripeterle "separati no?" e lei... "eh ma i figli...".


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Nessuno può dare aut aut a nessuno. Chiunque può e dovrebbe assumersi *liberamente* la responsabilità delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni. Alla fine prendere quella porta può essere un ultimo gesto d'amore ma, ripeto, ci vogliono due palle così. Spesso è più forte la paura e il bisogno (quanto egoistico non so) di stare fisicamente vicino ai figli.


Non lo si fa e lo sai anche tu che non si fa. Nessuno si assume le proprie responsabilità e si leva dai coglioni quando necessario e con la scusa dei figli si danneggiano maggiormente i figli che vedono la situazione orribile.
Quando un tradimento c'è e viene scoperto si scoprechia un vaso di pandora, in cui persino tutta la famiglia può finire sconvolta in tutti i suoi componenti, violenza genera reazioni violente e così via.


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che palle Dan, te li ricordi i tuoi 19 anni? Io i miei sì e non me ne poteva fregare di meno del rapporto tra mia madre e mio padre. Anzi, quando mia madre si lamentava non facevo che ripeterle "separati no?" e lei... "eh ma i figli...".


Mi ricordo quello di un mio amico, me lo ricordo bene quando ha visto di nascosto sua madre piangere e quando ha scoperto poi tutto lui.
Un conto è la fine di un rapporto, un conto è il dolore generato da una condotta infame.


----------



## elena (16 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non lo si fa e lo sai anche tu che non si fa. Nessuno si assume le proprie responsabilità e si leva dai coglioni quando necessario e con la scusa dei figli si danneggiano maggiormente i figli che vedono la situazione orribile.
> Quando un tradimento c'è e viene scoperto si scoprechia un vaso di pandora, in cui persino tutta la famiglia può finire sconvolta in tutti i suoi componenti, violenza genera reazioni violente e così via.


Sì...ricordo la storia di ellina69 (era lei vero?)...


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2011)

Ovviamente tutti bravi genitori!!! Peccato che una situazione del genere può portare problemi psicologici terribili ad un ragazzo o una ragazza di quella età. Ci si innamora di un'altra persona? Forse è il caso di evitare stronzate e uscire dal matrimonio elegantemente e in maniera giusta, ma non ci si pensa mai alle conseguenze spiacevoli, perchè in fondo, cosa vuoi che sia?


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Per me invece è il contrario. A 19 anni si dovrebbe pensare alla propria vita, non a quella dei propri genitori.


E' la propria famiglia, si vive insieme. Se tu riesci a pensare alla tua vita, ignorando quella dei parenti che vivono con te, buon per te.


----------



## aristocat (16 Aprile 2011)

Razionalmente, concorderei con MK, ma istintivamente/visceralmente sento che rovescerei la casa al posto del genitore "offeso"... le reazioni di un figlio penso non si possano prevedere o indirizzare più di tanto su binari che riteniamo "corretti"...


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Razionalmente, concorderei con MK, ma istintivamente/visceralmente sento che rovescerei la casa al posto del genitore "offeso"... le reazioni di un figlio penso non si possano prevedere o indirizzare più di tanto su binari che riteniamo "corretti"...


Sarebbe un comportamento non genitoriale, ma dittattoriale. In fondo l'autorità di un genitore c'è fino a che il genitore non dimostra il contrario e purtroppo un tradimento è l'effettiva prova per un figlio della mancanza di autorità. Dopo si è due adulti in confronto, con la sfortuna che uno è figlio e magari non gli fotte niente del genitore, mentre l'altro è gentitore e gli fotte del figlio.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sarebbe un comportamento non genitoriale, ma dittattoriale. In fondo l'autorità di un genitore c'è fino a che il genitore non dimostra il contrario e purtroppo un tradimento è l'effettiva prova per un figlio della mancanza di autorità. Dopo si è due adulti in confronto, con la sfortuna che uno è figlio e magari non gli fotte niente del genitore, mentre l'altro è gentitore e gli fotte del figlio.


Spiegami allora, perchè la massima autorità che io abbia mai riconosciuto in vita mia è mio nonno materno.
Non uno dei suoi consigli si è rivelato falso.
Specie nei miei rapporti con l'universo femminile.
" Mio caro, un conto è innamorarse de na dona, un conto è desiderare che una abiti con te e sia la madre dei tuoi figli".


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' la propria famiglia, si vive insieme. Se tu riesci a pensare alla tua vita, ignorando quella dei parenti che vivono con te, buon per te.


Ma se voglio bene a una persona le voglio bene a prescindere. Non le voglio bene soltanto se mantiene il ruolo funzionale alla famiglia.


----------



## Rita1973 (16 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ovviamente tutti bravi genitori!!! Peccato che una situazione del genere può portare problemi psicologici terribili ad un ragazzo o una ragazza di quella età. Ci si innamora di un'altra persona? Forse è il caso di evitare stronzate e uscire dal matrimonio elegantemente e in maniera giusta, ma non ci si pensa mai alle conseguenze spiacevoli, perchè in fondo, cosa vuoi che sia?


Sai dani, a volte in certe situazioni neanche ci si innamora di un altra persona... ma si tradisce in modo ripentino, magari stimando la propria moglie e guai a chi la tocca, ma lui .. lui l'infame, può tradirla perchè crede di avere diritti sulla moglie.. uhm discorso contorto.....
Quando ci sono i figli di mezzo credo ce il non uscire di casa il non separarsi sia un atto ancora più egoistico del tradimento stesso....
Ma da parte di entrambi i genitori, ... se esiste l'amore si cerca di recuperare... ok... comunicazione volontà sacrificio, ma se si è un traditore seriale o se l'amore finisce... per amore dei figli si dovrebbe chiudere il rapporto


----------



## elena (16 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Sai dani, *a volte in certe situazioni* neanche ci si innamora di un altra persona... ma si tradisce in modo ripentino, magari stimando la propria moglie e guai a chi la tocca, ma lui .. lui l'infame, può tradirla perchè *crede di avere diritti sulla moglie*.. uhm discorso contorto.....
> Quando ci sono i figli di mezzo credo ce il non uscire di casa il non separarsi sia un atto ancora più egoistico del tradimento stesso....
> Ma da parte di entrambi i genitori, ... se esiste l'amore si cerca di recuperare... ok... comunicazione volontà sacrificio, ma se si è un traditore seriale o se l'amore finisce... per amore dei figli si dovrebbe chiudere il rapporto


Il grassetto mi fa molto riflettere e mette le cose in tutt'altra prospettiva. Fino a che punto può arrivare una relazione? Chi crede di avere diritti su chi? Il traditore sul tradito o il tradito sul traditore? O entrambi? Quali dinamiche malsane, quali meccanismi inconsapevoli, quali conflitti si creano e si replicano all'infinito? E se quelle dinamiche, quei meccanismi, quei conflitti cessassero...non avrebbe fine anche la coppia?


----------



## Rita1973 (16 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Il grassetto mi fa molto riflettere e mette le cose in tutt'altra prospettiva. Fino a che punto può arrivare una relazione? Chi crede di avere diritti su chi? Il traditore sul tradito o il tradito sul traditore? O entrambi? Quali dinamiche malsane, quali meccanismi inconsapevoli, quali conflitti si creano e si replicano all'infinito? E se quelle dinamiche, quei meccanismi, quei conflitti cessassero...non avrebbe fine anche la coppia?


Posso farti un esempio....
un uomo sposato incontra una donna X... gli piace.. e vede che è una donna in gamba... l'uoomo  stufo di stare nella casa e stufo dei figli, e di tutto.. vuole cambiare vita, che fa? prende quest'altra donna X... 
questa donna ... poi lui cosa fa? alla fine mette su famgilia, ema vede che anche qui lui si stufa... mica era innamorato... e quindi invece che ricercare un alatra donna per creare un altra famiglia (e sarebbero poi tre) tradisce la sua seconda donna... ma in modo continuo... senza però mai innamorarsi delle sue amanti.. ritorna a casa tranquillo ..
nel fratempo cosa succede? Lui infame e traditore, porta sul palmo della mano la sua seconda moglie, e guai a chi la tocca, e  lei guai a provare a tradirlo... lui si sente in diritto nei confronti della moglie.. nel momento in cui dice.. IO posso tradire te.. ma tu me no senno ti fo un cuxx grande così.....
Ecco ci sono anche queste di dinamiche.. ... purtroppo


----------



## elena (16 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Posso farti un esempio....
> un uomo sposato incontra una donna X... gli piace.. e vede che è una donna in gamba... l'uoomo  stufo di stare nella casa e stufo dei figli, e di tutto.. vuole cambiare vita, che fa? prende quest'altra donna X...
> questa donna ... poi lui cosa fa? alla fine mette su famgilia, ema vede che anche qui lui si stufa... mica era innamorato... e quindi invece che ricercare un alatra donna per creare un altra famiglia (e sarebbero poi tre) tradisce la sua seconda donna... ma in modo continuo... senza però mai innamorarsi delle sue amanti.. ritorna a casa tranquillo ..
> nel fratempo cosa succede? Lui infame e traditore, porta sul palmo della mano la sua seconda moglie, e guai a chi la tocca, e  lei guai a provare a tradirlo... lui si sente in diritto nei confronti della moglie.. nel momento in cui dice.. IO posso tradire te.. ma tu me no senno ti fo un cuxx grande così.....
> Ecco ci sono anche queste di dinamiche.. ... purtroppo


Io ci vedo tanta frustrazione...


----------



## Rita1973 (17 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Io ci vedo tanta frustrazione...


Non lo so... io ci vedo incoscienza... malattia da sesso... e tanto altro....
purtroppo queste dinamiche esistono e le vedo....
Chi non ha coscienza non si sentirà mai in colpa, e penserà comunque che non stia facendo male a nessuno......


----------



## Eliade (17 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma se voglio bene a una persona le voglio bene a prescindere. Non le voglio bene soltanto se mantiene il ruolo funzionale alla famiglia.


E il bene rimane, ma non puoi sempre sopportare comportamenti sbagliati della persona a cui vuoi bene, soprattutto se questi comportamenti li vedi tutti i giorni.

La lettera di Davide è significativa, perché lui non si è intromesso subito nella vita dei genitori (la madre, praticamente, non la prende nemmeno in considerazione), quello che si è logorato è il rapporto col padre. Si è intromesso nella sua vita quando è arrivato alla sopportazione massima dei comportamenti, sbagliati, del padre. Vedi il loro rapporto prima, lui lo cercava in continuazione, aspettava ore in ospedale solo per poter stare con lui...e ora? Il padre torna a casa e guarda la TV, perché? Perché ormai la sua vita attiva è con l'amante...alla famiglia è rimasta solo la sua presenza fisica.


----------



## elena (17 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E il bene rimane, ma non puoi sempre sopportare comportamenti sbagliati della persona a cui vuoi bene, soprattutto se questi comportamenti li vedi tutti i giorni.
> 
> La lettera di Davide è significativa, perché lui non si è intromesso subito nella vita dei genitori (la madre, praticamente, non la prende nemmeno in considerazione), quello che si è logorato è il rapporto col padre. Si è intromesso nella sua vita quando è arrivato alla sopportazione massima dei comportamenti, sbagliati, del padre. Vedi il loro rapporto prima, lui lo cercava in continuazione, aspettava ore in ospedale solo per poter stare con lui...e ora? Il padre torna a casa e guarda la TV, perché? Perché ormai la sua vita attiva è con l'amante...alla famiglia è rimasta solo la sua presenza fisica.


Attenzione però...noi non sappiamo com'è quel padre con i suoi figli. La lettera di Davide non dice che il padre torna a casa e guarda la tv, ma dice che il padre rifiuta il confronto con la madre adducendo la scusa della tv. Il figlio soffre per un dialogo e un confronto che non ci sono, soffre per qualcos'altro che c'è (l'amante) ma viene taciuto, soffre per questo conflitto e non riconosce più suo padre che al di fuori di tutto questo sembrerebbe comportarsi come se niente fosse (vedi la festa di compleanno a cui si presume abbia partecipato l'intera famiglia). Ora, se questo padre e questa madre si fossero già da tempo onestamente separati, io non penso che Davide avrebbe sofferto di meno. Nella sua lettera vedo qualcosa di ancora profondamente adolescenziale, che non riesco bene a definire ma che forse è dovuto al non riuscire ancora a concepire suo padre e sua madre al di fuori del loro ruolo genitoriale.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Il grassetto mi fa molto riflettere e mette le cose in tutt'altra prospettiva. Fino a che punto può arrivare una relazione? Chi crede di avere diritti su chi? Il traditore sul tradito o il tradito sul traditore? O *entrambi*? Quali dinamiche malsane, quali meccanismi inconsapevoli, quali conflitti si creano e si replicano all'infinito? E se quelle dinamiche, quei meccanismi, quei conflitti cessassero...non avrebbe fine anche la coppia?


con diversi margini a seconda dei rapporti
il grassetto potrebbe essere la risposta corretta
ed è umano
ma più che tradito e traditore
parlerei di marito e moglie

penso però che quando nella coppia si inserisce la variabile "tradimento" chi crede di avere più diritti che doveri è il traditore
che sia per mero egoismo, come nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi
o come reazione a quanto di malsano c'è già nella coppia (che comunque giustificherebbe un chiarimento o una separazione ma non un tradimento)

dopo, per entrambi, le dinamiche malsane sono un rischio reale
e sotto svariate forme sono anche fisiologiche
ma è importante sapersi fermare
prima che il sassolino malsano diventi valanga di delirio
così che il cessare di quei meccanismi possa diventare l'occasione per ricostruire il rapporto o le due singolarità

se invece il delirio non viene bloccato, ma magari reso solo meno evidente
si impedisce qualunque soluzione
in un senso o nell'altro

e in qualche modo anche questa è una scelta
malsana quanto si vuole in senso generale
ma di entrambi

ci sono anche persone che non sanno vivere "in pace"
nel conflitto ci si crogiolano
ove cessasse (magari per la morte del partner) lo ricreerebbero o perirebbero


----------



## elena (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> con diversi margini a seconda dei rapporti
> il grassetto potrebbe essere la risposta corretta
> ed è umano
> ma più che tradito e traditore
> ...


Vero. Mi viene in mente di aver letto da qualche parte che la conflittualità e l'odio riescono a tenere unita una coppia tanto quanto l'amore.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Vero. Mi viene in mente di aver letto da qualche parte che la conflittualità e l'odio riescono a tenere unita una coppia tanto quanto l'amore.


addirittura di più, penso

non è così facile trovare un altro partner in grado di reggere quelle dinamiche che per entrambi sono consuete


----------

